# hackintosh haswell pas chère



## tahea (2 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir si ces composants sont compatible pour monter un hackintosh :

CPU Intel core i3 4130 haswell (ou Celeron G1820 haswell)
carte mère Gigabyte GA B85M HD3 
mémoire kingstone 4Go DDR3

pour un total de 200 environ (voire moins si on peut prendre le celeron à condition qu'il soit utilisable sans carte graphique).

le but n'est pas d'avoir la machine la plus puissante mais de ne pas trop se ruiner.

j'ai le reste des composant sous la main (boitier alim...)
Merci.


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2014)

Faut pas rêver quand même avec le choix de ton matériel. 

Un peu de lecture et surtout un lien à mettre dans tes favoris... itOtOScreenCast - Tutoriels Mac & Hackintosh

Les bases du Hackintosh | itOtOScreenCast
Guide pour l'achat d'une configuration Hackintosh | itOtOScreenCast
Conseils d'achats pour un Hackintosh | itOtOScreenCast

... il y a même un forum ou poser tes questions.


----------



## tahea (2 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
et cette config peut elle fonctionner :

Gigabyte B85M-D3H avec core i3 4330 (intel HD graphic 4600) et 4 ou 8 Go de RAM kingston.


----------



## Leplouc (5 Avril 2014)

IL suffit d'aller consulter le matériel recommandé par Tony MAc...
En dehors de ces recommandations c'est risque et péril...!


----------



## tahea (21 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai pu installer maverick sur cette config (core i3 4330 et b85m HD3)
cependant, à l'installation dans utilitaire de disque, mon disque dur en sata n'apparait pas (ni en sata 2 ni en sata 3)
mais il apparait en usb donc je continue l'installation sur mon disque en usb.

je n'ai pas le son (realtek ALC887), et toujours mon disque en usb :hein: ...

voici les réglages de mon bios : 
xhci :enabled
sata mode selection : ahci (mais sous cette ligne, les 6 ports sata affichent empty malgré que j'y branche mon disque sata)
intel virtualization : disabled

si quelqu'un a une solution...

Merci d'avance


----------



## tahea (21 Avril 2014)

j'ai tester d'installer mon hackintosh sur un autre disque dur qui n'été pas en OSX journalisé.
et donc au moment de l'installe, je le vois bien dans utilitaire de disque et je le formate donc.

l'installation se passe nickel mais je n'ai toujours pas le son (realtek alc887)

si je branche un disque sur les autres ports sata, ceux-ci ne montent pas...


----------



## Leplouc (23 Avril 2014)

Difficile de vous aider...Allez voir sur le forum Tony Mac dans "Post Installation".
La carte mère que vous utilisez ne semble pas être dans celles recommandées, alors....
Une injection de plusieurs Kext est peut-être nécessaire...


----------

